# <<<<<<< Friday Pics >>>>>>>



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

More from SLP


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

some from the past few weeks


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My Son
Supper
Box
Boat


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*The girls with the horses.*

We took a trip down to Cuero to visit our cousin last Saturuday and the girls and I spent the day with her horses. We had so much fun.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Come on out


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Not sure what these flower are, but every time I go by them at the deer lease they are covered up with butterflies.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

My son with a nice trout
Myself with a nice trout
Big drum on a gold spoon


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Some times I feel like a pig farmer!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Bday gifts


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Well guys I been low key for a while due to making a career change but It official now I am the new Ag Teacher at Trent ISD. Trent is located about 22 miles west of Abilene on I-20. I got moved in and love it here. There is a couple lakes up here so I still get to fish and my buddy has a 8,000 acre ranch about 10 miles from School with some really nice deer to hunt. Alot of farming and windmills in the area. Pic 1:cotton fields as far as you can see.pic 2: my Ag truck


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

No pics yet, but. Will later today....at hospital now waiting for my 2nd son Colt Merren to arrive this morning.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Business Trip to Beijing, China.
Street Food: Snakes, silk worms, scorpion, centipede
The Forbidden City
Fishing the forbidded city
Tianamen Square


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Various Sunday after church ranch pics.

She looks like her mama.

They're prett-near all grow'd up.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

New porch on lake house















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

For you deer hunters out there... Neighbors new addition - haven't talked to him about what kind they are. Any ideas?

And my home waters Lake Buchanan looking really low...those trees should be 20+ feet under water.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Cool pics!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

ONE MORE DAY UNTIL THE 7TH ANNUAL ROWDY DAY IN THE FE !

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=420020


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Randoms from my cell camera


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

swifty said:


> For you deer hunters out there... Neighbors new addition - haven't talked to him about what kind they are. Any ideas?
> 
> And my home waters Lake Buchanan looking really low...those trees should be 20+ feet under water.


Saika (spelling?), don't let anyone tell you they aren't good eatin either, real dark meat but very good!


----------



## jspeights (Feb 5, 2010)

hippyfisher said:


> Not sure what these flower are, but every time I go by them at the deer lease they are covered up with butterflies.


That flower is a species of gayfeather. No, I'm not joking. Really, that's what it is called.

*Perennial:* Gayfeather (_Liatris mucronata_)

:butterfly


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

jspeights said:


> That flower is a species of gayfeather. No, I'm not joking. Really, that's what it is called.
> 
> *Perennial:* Gayfeather (_Liatris mucronata_)
> 
> :butterfly


Yep. Lot's of those grow in the hill country during the spring months.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

MarshJr. ... what's that in the second pic?! 

I mean, whatever it is, i'd probably eat it!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Cant wait for opening day! Last years picture


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Public land bucks
Racoons playing


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Buster, the new addition. Another stray, covered in ticks, even between his toes.

Big cat track.

Brooke Giggin' Em on a longhorn.

Raising excitement with my autistic son Matt.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

we call that "team marsh chicken"

brined smoked chicken breast covered in sauteed onions and mushrooms, sprinkled with freshly cooked crunchy bacon peices, a heavy shot of HV ranch dressing, smothered in montery jack cheese.... toasted

now im hungry.... thanks



That Robbie Guy said:


> MarshJr. ... what's that in the second pic?!
> 
> I mean, whatever it is, i'd probably eat it!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*back when he was little...*

he starts the 8th grade Monday...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

All I got today 










Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

bassmaster2004 said:


> Well guys I been low key for a while due to making a career change but It official now I am the new Ag Teacher at Trent ISD. Trent is located about 22 miles west of Abilene on I-20. I got moved in and love it here. There is a couple lakes up here so I still get to fish and my buddy has a 8,000 acre ranch about 10 miles from School with some really nice deer to hunt. Alot of farming and windmills in the area. Pic 1:cotton fields as far as you can see.pic 2: my Ag truck
> View attachment 520561
> View attachment 520562


The Gorillas right, been by that school a lot over the past eight years:brew2:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

These are my girlies fishing for piggy perch last weekend...


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Hill country sunrise weekend before last.

Boys offshore trip last Saturday. Combined age of my four anglers was 21 years. They ended up with 2 tuna, 4 kingfish, and 10 dorado.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

HuntinforTail said:


> Cant wait for opening day! Last years picture


That Dodge tailgate won't hold those birds? JK. Nice picture I can't wait for the season to open.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just a video to add...some say she's too fat...what say you?

You are welcome.

TH


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

vids from this week..


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

AR 15 project. Upper is done




























My artist/fisherman son was hard at work this morning


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Older picture of my GrandMother

maybe 1990


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

*Olympus Tough TG-1 & Jamacia Pics*

Played with the new toy, a TG-1 in Jamaica last week. Overall it was a great trip.

1 - beach bar
2 - laid back
3 - swim time
4 - water trial


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lil Bit*

Messed with a pic editor... I like the straight up huge phone pic at the end to work on your stomachs better..lol

Pulled pork w/ Black Jack BBQ Sauce

Interview Downtown brought back memories

Pulled Pork Enchiladas

Flanked

Garlic / Lemon Cheek en

Feech Tacos Tonight


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

dangit dave...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few pics from yesterday. All fish were caught with in 5 miles from the beach right here in Texas on Rik Jacobsens spots. We were shooting his new video "Inside 9" . We caught 28 snapper to 15lbs, released many more. Lings galore! We lost so many Lings it was crazy. Caught my personal best, prolly around 60lbs. I caught my first Gag finally also, in 29ft of water less than a mile off the beach. All fish caught on Snapper Slappers. 

Be looking for his video in a couple of months, Rik truly has some amazing inside 9 mile spots. Ive never seen so much of a variety of fish coming up to the boat so close!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

When does snapper season end?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

ok, if we are doing food
here are some of my food related pics


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

porkchoplc said:


> When does snapper season end?


It never ends in state water.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Gotcha. Thanks !


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Something about that pic really makes me hungry!!! :brew:


----------



## Sufix Siege. (Apr 29, 2010)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Something about that pic really makes me hungry!!! :brew:
> 
> View attachment 520740


LOL!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

porkchoplc said:


> dangit dave...


I know. Slow cooked your pork butt twice. Lol


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Just a video to add...some say she's too fat...what say you?
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> TH


Not too fat..wait, let me watch it again and i will have my final answer for you...:biggrin:


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

finkikin said:


> Not too fat..wait, let me watch it again and i will have my final answer for you...:biggrin:


Whoever said that right she is PHAT !!!!! oooowee haha ill take it lol more for me !! Hope everyone has a great weekend !


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*He is a deep thinker*

See...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

had a nice memorial service for my brother weds. at scott funeral home in alvin , then went to joes barbq. K5IX was his hamm radio call if anyone ever talked to him in alvin, when his sons get back from the sandbox next summer when all the family can attend we will have a full miltary funeral at the va cemetary in houston


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Some From The Katy Prairie Backyard Habitat*

Gulf Fritillary on Porterweed Plant
Panted Lady on Rudbeckia Bloom
Painted Lady on Rudbeckia Bloom
Ceraunus Blue
American Beautyberry (free bird seed)
Mexican Flame Vine Blooms
Passion Flower
Passion Flower in Hummingbird Bush

*The Passion Flower Story*

The spiraled tendrils - the lash of Christ's scourging
The central flower column - the pillar of the Scourging
The 72 radial filaments - the Crown of Thorns
The top 3 stigma - the 3 Nails
The lower 5 anthers - the 5 wounds
The Style - the Sponge used to moisten Christ's Lips with Vinegar
The leaves (some species) - the head of the Centurion's Spear
The red stains - Christ's Blood Drops
The Round Fruit - The World Christ came to save
The Fragrance - The Spices prepared by the Holy Women


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Great pics everyone!

wisslbritches - planting some of the beauty berry next year and seriously considering the passion flowers. Our vincas and various salvias have attracted some butterflies but not enough.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

It's been 22yrs. since I raced BMX and I could totally tell too! My son wanted to try it out and won his very first race! I crashed in the first Moto but got 2nd. in the main. Day 3 of my bruise. Yes it hurts. I have racing in my blood and will ride my bike as long as I can.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

went jugging for catfish last night/this morning... caught over 100lbs this was the biggest of the night.

<im a duck hunter with a bow hunting problem. Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk2>


----------



## cstewart_sfa (Jun 24, 2006)

Few Random Pics


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Grandson will be 4 years old in November. He caught this little bass on a topwater chug bait....all by himself. Working tops already !!!

All this kid want's to do is fish with Paw-Paw :biggrin:


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

That's Great Bo, Love it


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hot dam. North meets south border tacos


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

*I about wet myself....*

We went to HEB tonight for the weekly dirty deed. My wife decided she needed to get some fruit for the kids lunches, and my almost 6yr old decided he would put on a show for everybody. It came completely out of the blue, and I was rolling on the floor. Best laugh I have had in a long time. Here is a repeat performance so I could get it on film.
http://s627.photobucket.com/albums/tt358/fshnrob/?action=view&current=VIDEO0021.mp4


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep, Dads laugh and Moms say "don't laugh at him!!!" Funny!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Rob The Rude said:


> We went to HEB tonight for the weekly dirty deed. My wife decided she needed to get some fruit for the kids lunches, and my almost 6yr old decided he would put on a show for everybody. It came completely out of the blue, and I was rolling on the floor. Best laugh I have had in a long time. Here is a repeat performance so I could get it on film.
> http://s627.photobucket.com/albums/tt358/fshnrob/?action=view&current=VIDEO0021.mp4


Now you know why he likes grocery shopping.


----------



## wicked wades (Jul 28, 2009)

Thats one ugly fish for one ugly fisherman...what about pics of you showing off your prized hard heads.


ANYBDYHERE said:


> My son with a nice trout
> Myself with a nice trout
> Big drum on a gold spoon


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

hello?????????????????????


----------

